# cold weather framing



## Renegade 1 LI (Oct 2, 2008)

I agree the lost production is the biggest problem. We have been framing through the winter as long as I can remember & accept for the days where it drops below 0, the wood it's self seems to be a bigger problem. Is it me or has the wood in general become lesser quality, the dimensioning varies greatly over back to back deliveries & even in good weather when it dries we have to replace a lot of warped & twisted studs.


----------



## SethHoldren (Feb 13, 2008)

When I was framing in Montana, here was my secret weapon for staying warm when it was -10 degrees out:

Be the first guy to bend down and start working, and be the last guy to stop. :thumbsup:

If you're moving, you're warm. You'll be peeling clothes off. The guys standing looking over my shoulder were always begging for a coffee break so they could start up the truck.

If you build a crew of guys who are aware of this "secret weapon," you can ease your productivity pains.


----------



## mike d. (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey Joe,,,,Do you use wormsaws? Thanks


----------

